# Filter is leaking!!!



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Argghhh I just went to do a water change and noticed the carpet under the pad I have the fluval 206 filter on was damp. The filter was leaking from the small holes next to the gray clips that attatch the top part to the body of the filter. Sorry I don't know how to describe it better. I searched the problem, and have cleaned everything and tried lubricating the o-ring with Vaseline but it seems worse now. There are 21 small cichlids in a 55 gallon, with a circulation pump, will they be ok until boxing day without a filter? I don't want to run out now for one if I can avoid it. Any tips for fixing thie fluval?? thanks!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Not familiar with that filter, if it has a water flow rate / shut off valve, may try slowing down the flow rate. But, I keep a small cheap plastic tub under my canister for "just in case" something like that happens.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd get the tub, turn the filter back on, and let it leak if it's not too bad...


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

ugh. forget it i'm just buying a marineland hang on back, and swearing off fluval products forever. Just let it leak?? Seriously? If these products are so unreliable that people have to keep them in a bucket cause you can expect it to leak....something is seriously wrong. Have to pull up the entire carpet cause this slow leak has soaked the floor beneath the filter and mould started to grow. So this leaky filter is going to end up costing me a whole lot of money.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

No, don't get me wrong... I have a bucket under my canister filters, and they have never leaked. It's just in case. Also, when you're disconnecting them for cleaning, if there are a couple of drops out of the hoses, it will drop into there. I meant let it leak until you could get it replaced. I didn't meant to make it sound like that was normal or acceptable...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

workharddieproud said:


> Not familiar with that filter, if it has a water flow rate / shut off valve, may try slowing down the flow rate. But, I keep a small cheap plastic tub under my canister for "just in case" something like that happens.


this makes no sense at all. using a valve to slow flow rate into canister would do nothing, u would still have same water content and pressure within canister regardless of how fast it enter. the leak would remain the same. using a valve to slow flow rate out of the canister would cause more pressure within canister making the leak worse. fluval canisters are notorious for leaking. a tub is a temporary solution (like while u run to the store to get a new one). i would not leave it while u went to work or sleep. the leak is only gonna get worse, the question is how fast.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> workharddieproud said:
> 
> 
> > Not familiar with that filter, if it has a water flow rate / shut off valve, may try slowing down the flow rate. But, I keep a small cheap plastic tub under my canister for "just in case" something like that happens.
> ...


I had a Penn Plax Canister that had flow rate shutoff valves on them, they would both leak at the valve when I turned them to full open, so I would only open them about half way and no leak. Might not make sense to you, but oh well. It happened, now I have a SunSun and it works great. And my keeping a tub under a canister is just better safe than sorry, they could all leak at some point and when I disconnect the hoses I lay the ends in the tub.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

workharddieproud said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > workharddieproud said:
> ...


ahhh... the mysteries of the Penn Plax... it all makes sense now! (seriously, I have 2 Cascade 1500's, and they DO have their unique quirks that don't make sense...)


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I also still have 3 Penn Plax HOB's that have been working great for over a year now. And the SunSun for 4 months.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Corphish, I'm not familiar with that brand of filter, would it be possible to post a pic of the latch area that you are seeing the leak from? It sounds as if the leak is coming from the cover of the pump head and not between the pump head and the canister body.

If the o-rings for the quick adapter connection are worn or missing, this may cause water to leak into the top of the pump head.


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Just went out and got a marineland emporer hang-on-back filter at a boxing day sale, really couldn't be bothered with trying to fix the fluval canister, it would just be something I'd be worrying about in the back of my mind when I was away from home. Was really more concerned about my fish. Did a water change and installed the new filter, everything seems fine, EXCEPT one of my zebra obliquidens has turned jet black over the past few days...is he sick?? The other fish are just as vibrant and active as ever. Will go search about it...


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

For op. Sorry if I'm late. The leak you describe sounds slow. Put it in a bucket until you get a chance to get a new one. I am familiar with the fluvals. They do leak. I kept mine in a 5 gallon bucket as a just in case they leak though they never leaked. But the buckets did come in handy when doing filter maintenence. It sounds like the o-ring is compressed/ not seated properly. Just like everything else there are some flaws with designs. The fluvals might leak but they are amazing filters and a breeze to maintain. Though I get the frustration with the water damaged floor. sorry to hear that.

As for the fighting. I'm very familiar with pumps both in the hobby and out.

Fluval canister filters are a negative displacement pump meaning they pull not push if that makes sense. If it were a positive displacement pump then it would pump air and be fine with it. Negative displacement pump means that it pulls the water and that displacement there creates a supply for the pump, hence priming the pump. With that being said there is a vacuum in the main body (media area) of you close the ball valve the only thing you do is slow the flow and put harmful pressure on the pump impeller. There is a vacuum in the media chamber but it is so minimal that water does flow through unsealed connections. This is also the culprit in people saying air is trapped in the filter causing it to be noisy, though this happens when there is enough of a vacuum to draw air.

The reason aquarium filters are neg. disp. pumps is because of this reason. If something slows the flow of the pump a pressure will build up between the fluid and the blockage, creating a pressure possibly blowing seals. A very simple visual aid is a balloon. You blow(pressure) air(water) into the line (balloon) the pressure builds up and takes the path of lease resistance (expansion). When the balloon (filter housing)expands to it maximum point it fails at its weakest point (seals).


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't know if the O.P will read this but speaking to the mould issue. Don't lift the carpet. rent a steam cleaner and buy mould neutralizer and carpet cleaner. Some have all in one. Steam clean several times and then put a fan on the area to dry. Home Depot also sells a product that neutralizes mould. I was told it was designed after hurricane Katrina to help with the cleanup.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had 2 405's running for years no leaks... I also have an fx6 that started leaking after its first cleaning at 6 months.. some silicone grease on the seal that was leaking and no more leak.. Apart from the ribbed hose I love the fluval canisters.


----------

